# dont forget the beef



## jack hust (Dec 19, 2003)

when i bulk its beef two ta three times ed , i swear i could not bulk witout it.
beef is the ticketimo when bulking
1.ground sirloin
2.flank steak
3.top round
4.eye of round
5.t-bone
6.beef rounaley
all of these are great choices for good lean mass when you bulk and they should be eaten dailey imho


----------



## armani1072 (Dec 20, 2003)

mmmmmm beef, it's what for dinner .... and lunch, and breakfast, and brunch. lol


beef is the best.


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 20, 2003)

I agree with you Jack. Also, I think lean ground beef is a good one....the fat is less than a lot of steaks, so when money is tight at least go lean on the ground beef.


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 20, 2003)

Oh yea, tuna and other fish are good also. I don't eat as much chicken though....I think beef and fish are tops (and egg whites for brk).


----------



## glass (Oct 12, 2004)

I have noticed the the majority of people totally miss one of America's greatest red meats. 

Although often referred to as buffalo meat, the North American bison is actually the best of the red meats.  It is 97% fat free and contain 40% more protein than beef. It is lower in fat, calories, cholesterol than beef, pork or even skinless chicken breast. Bison/Buffalo is a dense meat so it fills you up better, it has more iron per ounce as well.  Over all for bodybuilders it should be the #1 meat.
I am lucky to live just 1 mile from a Buffalo Ranch, but it is available all over the net as well as most Fred Meyers Stores if your in the west.  The cuts are sold exactly the same as beef and the taste is excelent.  Since it does not have any marbleing it cooks better as well and if you get the ground, there is almost no fat when you fry it up.


----------



## Pain4Gain (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks glass.  I did not know that.  I live in Colorado, so I think buffalo should be readily available to me.  I'm going to look into it.  Does buffalo have a different taste?


----------



## glass (Oct 13, 2004)

I can only taste a little difference.  When I grill my beef I generally like it med rare, but with Buffalo, I tend to like it a little more done, med to med well.  When you cook it you will find it cooks slower, that is because their is no marbling.  Have you ever heard the expression "aged beef to prefection"?  That is because in many of the very fine steak houses the beef is aged to let the marbling break down.  As it breaks down the beef become more and more tender.  Dry aging of beef occurs while the beef is hanging in a refrigerated cooler, at a specific temperature and humidity, for 10 to 28 days after harvest and prior to cutting. 

When beef is dry aged two things happen. First, moisture evaporates from the muscle creating a greater concentration of beef flavor and taste. Secondly, the beef’s natural enzymes break down the fibrous, connective tissue, or marbling, in the muscle, tenderizing it.  With buffalo this is not necessary since that fiberous connective tissue is not there.


I found several places in Colorado where you can get Bison.  This place looks fablous and has a lot of great recipies.  Since I cook it all the time, please feel free to ask all you want to about how I cook it.  I think I like the Chili or the Pot Rost I make the most with it
http://www.orbisonranch.com/ranch.html


----------



## glass (Oct 13, 2004)

I guess the link I posted above good to look at but they do not sell it.  When I get buffalo for Xmas gifts I order it from this ranch.  Yea, it is not the ranch by my house but they only sell locally and do not ship, so I have been really happy with this place.
http://bigvalleybuffalo.com/
Guys spend a little and get a lot better meat, like me you will be amazed at the taste and how amost fat free it is.  Just makes me wonder why the settler's went to cattle instead of using this product from our own heartland.  No wonder the indians followed this animal everywhere it went.


----------



## Andrew (Oct 5, 2005)

*beef over bison meat*

I thought buffalo tasted fine, but I have never tasted any meat that I didn't like.  Beef, however, is the king for me.  I thought buffalo tasted gamey and grass fed--similar to how grass fed beef tastes.  

The grossest meat I ever ate was dog, which I ate in China.  It was greasy and tasted decent.


----------



## AKAPITBULL (Oct 5, 2005)

Beef Is The Best And Cheap$

Sometimes We Buy Cow From Classifieds Take It Acroos Bridge And Have It Slaughter!!!!!!
I Usually Do The Meatcutting Myself Or You Can Pay A Buthcer 100bucks,but I,m Also A Chef So I Cut It Up Myself.
You Would Be Surprised How Many Lbs Of Top Grade Steak You Get From 35 To 40 Dollar Cow!!$$$$

Its Just A Matter Of Having Enough Freezer Space Or A Hungry Neihbor :d


----------



## big o (Oct 6, 2005)

Actually the best meat is Lamb...It's the highest calorie meat availible...


----------



## Bizarro (Nov 16, 2005)

i actually read somewhere that venison (deer) has the most protein lb for lb


----------



## AKAPITBULL (Nov 16, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> i actually read somewhere that venison (deer) has the most protein lb for lb


I LOVE TO EAT BAMBI!!!!!!!!!
TASTY AND LEAN!


----------

